# Campaignin a dog it a lot in the show world



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've heard about it a lot in the show world, what is exactly campaigning a dog? I suppose it has to be with being used as stud, but I feel there is a lot more complex than that.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Oppps, somehow part of the post got into the title. Too late to edit.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

campaigning is putting the dog out on the show circuit towards his/her championship (usually with a handler), i think.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Campaigning is indeed putting a dog out on the show circuit, but the word is usually used more to describe a heavily shown special.

I'm currently campaigning Justin, but it's lightly


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hey jackie, thanks for the clarification, it's been a LONG time since i sat ringside (jimmy was a teenager and my first "crush"). only ringside i sit at now is when i get the video from bob of the specials judging at the national! hey, take care, many blessings...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have understood the term to be used in showing a particular dog a LOT in a broad geographical area. Usually spoken about a male and with the intention of getting noticed by owners of females who might be looking for a stud.


----------

